# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما رايكم في شركة UIG  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## زعيم زعيم

اخواني اريد ان استفسر منكم عن شركة UIG  يقال ان السبريد فيها منخفض جدا والمعاملة ممتازة وهناك مميزات كثيرة 
ارجو ان كان احد تعامل معها يفيدنا
موقع الشركة www.uranus-ig.com

----------


## محمد العزب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحه الشركه اول مره  أسمع عنها
خليك مع الشركات المعروفه افضل 
حتى لو حصل اي مشكله تستطيع استرجاع حقوقك ولكن هذه الشركات الغير معروفه يكون مخاطرتك فيها اكبر من مخاطر السوق  :Asvc:

----------


## غزة الجريحة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بصراحه الشركه اول مره  أسمع عنها
> خليك مع الشركات المعروفه افضل 
> حتى لو حصل اي مشكله تستطيع استرجاع حقوقك ولكن هذه الشركات الغير معروفه يكون مخاطرتك فيها اكبر من مخاطر السوق

 انا كسبت من هذه الشركة جائزة بمقدار 2500 دولار عن طريق احد المنتديات الذي تعاقد مع الشركة ولا اعتقد انه في منتدى يتعاقد مع شركة فيها مشاكل الشركة ممتازة

----------


## محمد العزب

> انا كسبت من هذه الشركة جائزة بمقدار 2500 دولار عن طريق احد المنتديات الذي تعاقد مع الشركة ولا اعتقد انه في منتدى يتعاقد مع شركة فيها مشاكل الشركة ممتازة

 خلاص أخي الحبيب طالما تقول عن الشركه ممتازه توكل على الله  :Asvc:

----------

